# SDE für NetBeans



## mariusbopp (17. Dez 2010)

hey ich bin grade auf was gestoßen und zwar aus das hier

arbeitet damit jemand und kann mir sagen ob sich damit gut uml diagramme erstellen lassen?

ich benutze z.Z eclipse aber bin am überlegen netbeans zu nehmen...
oder doch bei eclipse bleiben?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Dez 2010)

Das Netbeans UML-Projekt wird IMHO seit längerem nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.


----------



## mariusbopp (17. Dez 2010)

okay also rätst du mir eher davon ab?? und bei eclipse bleiben?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Dez 2010)

Was willst du denn genau machen?

Eclipse oder Netbeans ist ein religiöses Thema, da findest du für beide IDEs Pro und Contra.
Ich zum Beispiel kann Netbeans nicht ab und arbeite, sofern möglich, nur mit Eclipse.

Andere wiederum tun genau das Gegenteil. Fakt ist das es auf dem Markt kein vernünftiges UML-Tool gibt welches wenig oder gar nichts kostet. Und einen der riesen Brocken wie Borland Together, IBM Rational Software Architect willst du dir sicher nicht antun.

Dann hätten wir für Eclipse z.B. noch Omondo, MDT u.s.w., ich weiß ja nicht was du suchst.

Wenn du genauer beschreibst was du brauchst lässt sich vielleicht etwas passendes finden. Die IDE zu wechseln wegen einem halb-veralteten UML-Plugin ist aber wohl eher die falsche Lösung.

Letzendlich musst du aber mit der IDE zurecht kommen. Ich nutze Eclipse weil mir die ganze IDE vom Aufbau her besser zusagt. Mehr Funktionen auf einen Blick, besser sortiert, übersichtlicher, Shortcuts u.s.w. Andere behaupten von Eclipse genau das Gegenteil, deshalb wirst du hier keine Aufstellung finden aus der rauskommt "Nutze Eclipse" oder "Nutze Netbeans" - zumindest keine mit rationalen Gründen.

Die Glassfish/JEE-Integration in Netbeans soll wohl ziemlich gut sein....kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.
Adam (Bean) ist auch ein Netbeansuser, er schreibt in seinem Blog (www.adam-bean.com) häufiger mal über Netbeans...vielleicht wirst du da schlauer.


----------



## mariusbopp (17. Dez 2010)

danke für deine antwort

ich habe halt gedacht da ich desöfteren auch uml diagramme erstellen muss wäre es doch ganz cool wenn meine ide ein plug in hätte womit ich diese realisieren kann! okay dan habe ich die seite gefunden mit dem netbeans plugin...
gibt es für eclipse ähnliches oder sogar besseres? und eigentlich wäre es mir auch lieber bei eclipse zu bleiben da ich mich an alles gewöhnt habe und es auch gut finde!

meine frage war halt einfach ob jemand das besagte kennt und erfahrungenn hat damit und ob es sich lohnt es zu benutzen!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Dez 2010)

Wie ich schon geschrieben hab gibts es da Omondo, Borland Together, Eclipse UML...


----------

